# Voetius, Gillespie and Wholesome Severity



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 25, 2005)

Another thread brought to PB's attention the famed Gisbert Voetius. The man is fascinating and his various collection of works need to be translated. I read some on Voet some years back and used him as interesting and possible support for George Gillespie's authorship of _Wholesome Severity Reconciled with Christian Liberty._ I presented other more weighty evidence on this discussion. See an extract below from the PDF ebook: _*The Anonymous Writings of George Gillespie*_* (Naphtali Press, ebook, 2001) 18-23. *
From "WHOSE SEVERITY? Was George Gillespie the Author of Wholesome Severity Reconciled with Christian Liberty?"


> 2. One author cited in _Wholesome Severity_ not often used by Gillespie is Gisbert Voetius (or Voet).{49} However a reference to one of Voet´s publications in Wholesome Severity is interesting. After the epistle to the reader, the opening sentences are (_Infra,_ page 64):
> 
> 
> > Concerning this question there are three opinions: two extremes, and one in the middle. So it is resolved not only by Dr. Voetius, in his late disputations, _De Libertate Conscientia,_ but long before by Calvin, in his refutation of the errors of Servetus, where he disputes this very question, whether Christian judges may lawfully punish heretics.
> ...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

